# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Niet beste behandeling voor chronisch zieken' - Eindhovens Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Niet beste behandeling voor chronisch zieken&#39;*
*Eindhovens Dagblad -** 18 uur geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Mensen met een depressie, chronische luchtwegaandoeningen (COPD), hartfalen of artrose krijgen met grote regelmaat niet de behandeling die het best bij hun situatie past. Zo krijgt tweederde van *...* 
&#39;Chronisch zieken vaak niet goed behandeld&#39; Tiscali
Home > Nieuws > &#39;Chronisch zieken krijgen vaak niet beste... Kassa
*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

